

15 year old electronics hacker from Sierra Leone turns scraps into useful tools - makmanalp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOLOLrUBRBY

======
makmanalp
If you want to donate to the cause of this young gentleman, try here:

<http://www.crowdrise.com/innovatesalone>

